# Viszontlátásra



## Nahuel O Tavros

Hello, learner's of Hungarian.
My question regards the division of the word in the topic. What are the morphemes of it? Is it a compound word?
Thanks in advance
Nahuel


----------



## AndrasBP

Hello,

"*Viszontlátás**ra*" is a term which was probably formed under the influence of German "*auf Wieder**sehen*" (also French "au revoir", Italian "arrivederci", etc).

*viszont *- as a verbal prefix, it can have various meanings including "again", "against" or "back"
*látás *- a noun formed from the verb "lát" (= to see)
*-ra* - a suffix (postposition) corresponding to German "auf"


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

AndrasBP said:


> Hello,
> 
> "*Viszontlátás**ra*" is a term which was probably formed under the influence of German "*auf Wieder**sehen*" (also French "au revoir", Italian "arrivederci", etc).
> 
> *viszont *- as a verbal prefix, it can have various meanings including "again", "against" or "back"
> *látás *- a noun formed from the verb "lát" (= to see)
> *-ra* - a suffix (postposition) corresponding to German "auf"


Köszönöm nagyon!


----------

